# Lawsuit claims border patrol violated constitution by searching plane



## CHamilton (Oct 12, 2017)

Lawsuit claims border patrol violated constitution by searching Delta plane

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/oct/12/lawsuit-claims-border-patrol-violated-constitution-by-searching-delta-plane


----------



## KmH (Oct 12, 2017)

They should have also filed a 4th amendment based suit for the search they had to endure in San Francisco before they got on the airplane.


----------

